# Police officer in NH, carry in MA?



## Ranger83 (May 16, 2006)

My nephew is going to police academy in NH, graduating in December (presuming he continues . He lives in MA.

Will he need a MA LTC to bring home a duty firearm? 

What if he wants to buy a firearm in the PRM?


----------



## pba05001 (Sep 10, 2008)

you cannot buy a firearm (handgun) outside of your home state unless you have it transferred through a dealer in your home state.
If he is a Mass resident, he will need an LTC to buy a firearm, or even ammo. 

Sworn police officers can carry in all 50 states with proper credentials (See LEOSA) so he would not necessarily need to have an LTC to carry in Mass, as long as he qualifies under LEOSA


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Besides what is mentioned above, my advice is to just move to NH if he can do it...

The cost of living is lower, there are less liberals, and better gun laws. ;-) That, and he can buy the gun that he wants with the configuration and trigger pull that he wants, with the high-cap mags that he wants, without ridiculous laws and AG regulations telling him that he can't because it's baaaaaaad.


----------



## Ranger83 (May 16, 2006)

pba05001 said:


> you cannot buy a firearm (handgun) outside of your home state unless you have it transferred through a dealer in your home state.
> If he is a Mass resident, he will need an LTC to buy a firearm, or even ammo.
> 
> Sworn police officers can carry in all 50 states with proper credentials (See LEOSA) so he would not necessarily need to have an LTC to carry in Mass, as long as he qualifies under LEOSA


Thank you.

He's not looking that far ahead (he's in the academy until December 5th) but is going to have to make a plan.

He's not devoted to the PRM but my brother is retiring to TX so he'll have a free condo to live in for 6-9 months.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

He should end all speculation and just get an LTC from his hometown in MA. I'm sure he'll have no problems carrying throughout NH though.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Granted Sworn LEO's can carry in all 50 states. But if you ever get involved in a shooting out of state, you better say a whole lot of "Hail Mary's" and "Our Father's"...


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

RPD931 said:


> Granted Sworn LEO's can carry in all 50 states. But if you ever get involved in a shooting out of state, you better say a whole lot of "Hail Mary's" and "Our Father's"...


No question, but you get in one in Mass, on duty or off and the same applies. Get ready to spend the next five years in and out of federal court.


----------

